# Brest 2008 France



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

A great event which a seafaring community couldn't fail to come.
From sails to engines all ships will be there.
Unfortunately I'm quite far and busy to join.

http://www.brest2008.fr/en/

Enjoy it yourself.


Les amis français ils sont de grands veinards
de profiter cette rencontre epoustouflant

http://www.brest2008.fr/

I wish I were there.(Thumb)


----------

